# Saulot's Bretonnians - The Muster of Quenelles



## Saulot (May 25, 2011)

*The Muster of Quenelles*

Welcome to my Bretonnian project log!

This is a 2,000pt. all-comer "showcase" Bretonnian army that I am working on. As their name states, they come from the Dukedom of Quenelles, and most are serving directly under the Duke. This translates to a uniform colour scheme for my army-- noble blue and pious white-- and a cleaner look for everyone, including the usually filthy peasants. 

Since Quenelles is located very near Athel Loren, the army will feature little touches of elven influence scattered throughout. I'll do this by using classic Asur and Asrai colour palettes, keeping my painting light and ethereal, and featuring gemstone accents for my Knights. Nothing too overt such conversions or count as models though.

The Muster of Quenelles will be a standard 2,000pt. Bretonnian list: Mounted Bretonnian Lord, Mounted Prophetess, Mounted Paladin BSB, Damsel on Foot, a block of Peasant Men-at-Arms, 2 units of Peasant Bowmen, 2 lances of KoTR, 1 lance of Grail Knights, 1 unit of Pegasus Knights, 1 Field Trebuchet. I also have other Bretonnian units not included here which I want to paint in the future.

So far, I have finished painting the following:









_First Unit of Peasant Bowmen_









_Second Unit of Peasant Bowmen_









_Damsel on Foot
_

Here they are together, plus a few detailed pictures:





























I also signed up for the forum's 2012 Army Painting Challenge to encourage me to keep on painting this army for the year.

Hope to hear from you good people! Your comments are a great help in encouraging me to keep on working on my painting and to finish this project!

Cheers everyone!


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Very nice and clean painting there. Gosh those bowmen have not aged well! Still, looking forward to seeing more of this!


----------



## KjellThorngaard (Oct 4, 2010)

Nice to see someone trying a uniform Bret force. My daugter wanted purple and green for her army, but I mixed it up and didn't go straight uniformity. It will be cool to see the whole force ranked up in the colours of the duke.

I really like the damsel. The green and blue go well together and her hair is extremely well done. Mind sharing the the colors and technique you used?


----------



## LazyG (Sep 15, 2008)

The muster of a mixture of creamed fish, chicken, or meat, sometimes combined with breadcrumbs, with a light egg binding? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quenelle

They used to serve these in Switzerland when I lived there, made of pike!


----------



## Saulot (May 25, 2011)

*LazyG* : hahahah yeah, I've heard about that dish! It came up constantly when I was searching for background information on my Bretonnian Dukedom. hahaha

*KjellThorngaard* : The hair was an easy job to do due to the sculpt itself. I used a Scorched Brown basecoat, highlighted with Bleached Bone + Scorched Brown, highlight Bleached Bone, tone it down with Sunburst Yellow (+ Bleached Bone I think), highlight Bleached bone, wash with Gryphonne Sepia. I made sure to establish a virtual light source for the mini and drybrush highlights only on places where that source should hit it. Also decided to wash the area heavily so it would look more shiny than the rest of the model (like hair often does in real life hehe).

*Jacobite* : Thanks, man! I still like these old Bowmen eventhough there are absolutely no details on the faces! The new ones are just too wretched for my taste. hahaha 

Fore completeness sake, I'll post what I planned to finish for this month's Army Painting Challenge. 

10 Peasant Men-at-Arms









Cheers!


----------



## KjellThorngaard (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks Saulot, i will add that to my painting notebook.


----------



## Saulot (May 25, 2011)

*KjellThorngaard* : Please do, man! That way I can ask you about it should I lose my notes. hahaha

Just a quick update from me folks. I finished painting the 10 Men-at-Arms. Just a few tufts of grass left, and their left arm. Noticed a few smudges here and there which I need to clean up. 










I also tried a wood grain pattern on the back of the shields just for added detail. Pretty happy with the result, in terms of speed vs. quality (didn't wanna go overboard here since it will be mostly obscured anyway).










I'll post the finished minis in time for the painting challenge deadline a few days from now.

Until then,

Cheers!


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

These look wonderful mate. The browns with light blue collars looks excellent together. As for your shields, well done, those will look great when the rest are all painted. Its the small things like this that really adds that much character to the minis.

+Rep Sir!

Regards,
DoE


----------



## cirs85 (Nov 9, 2011)

the wood grain looks fantastic! and i love the basing.


----------



## Saulot (May 25, 2011)

Thanks guys! It was my first time painting wood grain and I'm pretty excited with the way it turned out. So excited in fact, that I finished all 10 shields in one sitting. hehehe Should be able to put up my completed work in a few hours / tomorrow.


----------



## Saulot (May 25, 2011)

Hey guys!

As promised, here are some pics of my finished Peasant Men-at-Arms:









_Before putting on their shields. _









_With their shields._









_All ranked up._









_Gotta be as pretty going out as coming in. Back view._

Thanks for looking!

Cheers!


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

hey these are looking really good i like them alot, im a massive fan of bretonnians and am just waiting for an excuss to start them back up, and hoping for a new army book for them. 
To me the paintings really good just for men at arms they look to clean, obversily that just my thoughts but + rep for some awarsome models


----------



## Saulot (May 25, 2011)

Thanks for the comments and +rep, kickboxerdog!

I kept the peasants as clean as possible to support my fluff that they are the Duke's personal retinue. 

I also came into the hobby during 5th ed when the Bretonnians were as noble as you can get. That is still how I picture them and I want to distinguish my army from the usual dark and gritty Bretonnians that a lot of people prefer. 

As I said earlier in this plog, this army will have a uniform colour scheme of noble blue and pious white, and a cleaner look for everyone-- including the usually filthy peasants. 

:victory:


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

sounds awarsome , im def looking foward to seeimg more of your army.


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

This looks great. The simple heraldry on the shield fits the men at arms perfectly and it is well executed. 

It's got some great colourvariation going with the bright green static grass too, combined with the nice scheme. It's varied, but not OTT. Definatly keeping an eye on this blog! :good:


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Looking very good. I don't have much to do with fantasy(with the exception models to appropriate for 40k) but i like the look of these. Very tidy and well executed.


----------



## Saulot (May 25, 2011)

Thanks guys for the comments and reps! 

*kickboxerdog* : There will be some "quick" updates for this army soon.. I have a game on 14 April and I'm rushing to finish assembling and painting as much as I can by then! hahaha

*elmir* : Glad you like the colour scheme so far! I'm keeping it simple for the peasants. The knights will have a little extra colours but palette will still be tight: just a few spots of yellow/orange (my amber recipe) for the majority of them, plus gold metallics on a few models. 

*shaantitus* : Happy you mentioned tidy! That's how I think other Bretonnians see the people of Quenelles! hahaha

Cheers everyone!


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Beautiful work! I really love the natural colors and the again the blue collars, awesome! Well done, now you just another 10... =)


----------



## KjellThorngaard (Oct 4, 2010)

Well done, Men-at-arms, Saulot. The duke would be proud!


----------



## Chris Guard of Mardat (Mar 6, 2011)

Wow! The blue and white work really well together, I like the clean look they have as well - keep up the good work :good:

+rep


----------



## Saulot (May 25, 2011)

*Chris Guard of Mardat* : Thanks for the rep and encouragement man! The forum and the painting challenge is keeping me very motivated! 

*KjellThorngaard* : haha thank you, sir! I bet the peasants would be happy to hear that they did the Duke proud. Maybe they can roast a small rabbit or something.. hehehe

*Disciple_of_Ezekiel* : Thanks man! Glad you like the scheme! It took me a while to properly figure it out. hehehe And since you mentioned it, here's the next 10 peasants on my painting table with their commanding officers:









_Which is also my entry for the Army Painting Challenge for April 2012_

Cheers everyone!


----------



## Meldon (Dec 21, 2010)

You got some great looking dudes there! I´m just wondering about the painted wood grain on the backside of the shileds, how did you do that..??


----------



## Saulot (May 25, 2011)

*Meldon* : Thanks man! I'm trying a clean look for the army as well (much like your wonderful rats!). 

As for the shields, they are very quick to do. Just take your dark base colour (I used Scorched Brown and Graveyard Earth), paint 3 panels with a lighter colour (with the dark base showing between the panels), and paint dark lines in each panel with a fine detail brush. I washed it with Gryphonne Sepia to bring everything together. 

I'm painting the rest of my shields in the next few days, I'll try to take pics for each stage.


----------



## Meldon (Dec 21, 2010)

That dosen´t sound to hard. I tried to do that with the spears on my rats and it turned out just awfull, I quickly repainted all of them


----------



## Saulot (May 25, 2011)

Hey guys!

Here's a quick step-by-step on how I did the shield's back details (Sorry Meldon it took me this long!).










Step 1: Get a dark base colour for your shield (Scorched Brown).
Step 2: Paint three lighter panels (watered down Bleached Bone).
Step 3: Tone it down with a mid-colour wash (watered down Graveyard Earth).
Step 4: Paint squiggly lines to represent woodgrain (Scorched Brown).
Step 5: Wash to bring everything together (Gryphonne Sepia).

That's it! Quick and easy, but interesting and detailed enough.

Here's what I finished a few days ago for the Men-at-Arms:




















Some details:

Champion









"Icon Bearer"









Musician









Cheers everyone!


----------



## Zero Effect (Feb 15, 2011)

Loving the Brets.

The shield detail is very smooth.

Will be watching this thread with interest.

+rep

Zero Effect


----------



## Meldon (Dec 21, 2010)

Well, That dident look hard at all. And from seeing them on the models it looks great. And the new models looks great them to. You are going to have a very goodlooking unit when they are all done.


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

These look great man, keep up the great work!


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

These models are painted so clean; they're really nice figures.

What is it about Bretonnia that they're always painted so well? :laugh:


----------



## Saulot (May 25, 2011)

Thank you everyone for the comments and +rep. 

*Farseer Darvaleth* : I think it's because people who play with Brets are more into the painting / collecting side of the hobby versus winning and power gaming. hahaha just my opinion. 

Anyway, here's a pic of everything painted so far with this army:










Around 500pts. of not-so-grubby peasants in service to their Duke.

Cheers!


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

You, Sir, get the full smack of my Rep hammer! Well done, those are def some beautiful Brits, nothing beats playing with or against a well painted army!

EDIT...AWhhhhh, guess I have to spread some more Rep around first, sorry mate.


----------



## Saulot (May 25, 2011)

Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> You, Sir, get the full smack of my Rep hammer! Well done, those are def some beautiful Brits, nothing beats playing with or against a well painted army!
> 
> EDIT...AWhhhhh, guess I have to spread some more Rep around first, sorry mate.


hahahahaha thanks, man! And no worries, it's the thought that counts! hahaha

Oh, and speaking of playing games.. I had a nice group battle 2 weekends ago. 3k each side-- me and my Brets, with Ogres, and High Elves versus another High Elf army, Dwarfs, and Skaven!

Wasn't able to get decent pics.. but here's two that shows our table and terrain:



















My side lost though.. Insanely lucky Grudgethrower's 4 out of 5 shots were direct hits! 

I'll bring my camera the next time we play! 

Also forgot to post this earlier. hehehe










Cheers!


----------



## Saulot (May 25, 2011)

Hey guys!

Just a quick update from me. I played a 2,500pt. game last week and it was my first time fielding that many points all at once!










I played against someone who's playing 2,500pts. for the first time as well. He has a Skaven army with 2 HPAs and a Screaming Bell. This was his deployment:










I played with a HKB Lord with a unit of 11 Knights Errants with the Errantry Banner, a BSB plus 2 defensive Paladins leading 9 KotR, Lvl 4 Life Prophetess with 8 Grail Knights, a Lvl 2 Beast Damsel with 42 Men-at-Arms, Pegasus Knights, Peasant Bowmen, and 2 Trebuchets.










Unfortunately, I'm still lacking a few of my army's models so I had to proxy a bit (or leave gaps inside units). I've already ordered what I'm missing and should get them in a week or two.

The whole game was pretty evenly matched. I destroyed his Rat Ogres in my first turn, but he destroyed my Grail Knights with his HPA. My Pegasus Knights held his Clanrat bus and allowed my KoTR to get the flank charge. My HKB Lord and his Knight Errants killed one HPA. One of my Trebuchets helped reduced his horde's numbers, while the other misfired for 2 turns. My Men-at-Arms were hit with some spells / mortar, and I was able to get Dwellers off on his large Screaming Bell unit.










I was actually marginally down on points in the later turns when I suddenly got the upper hand, all thanks to a good Power Dice roll. My only surviving wizard let loose and cast the Transformation on herself and became a Great Fire Dragon for the rest of the game. She proceeded to chew through the Screaming Bell and Grey Seer's unit.

In the end, I was able to get the victory over the rat men, my first at 2,500pts.!










:grin:


----------



## Meldon (Dec 21, 2010)

Congratulations to the win  But I must say I feel sorry for the rats a bit....


----------



## Saulot (May 25, 2011)

Hey guys! Its been a while since I last updated this, work has been hectic!

Anyway, the reinforcements I was talking about in my previous post arrived and I foresee a modeling and painting weekend in store for me! 










This rounds up my Men-at-Arms unit and adds another Trebuchet to my army. I also got two large oval bases (from 40k) to mount my warmachines on. I just want a tidy look for these guys! hahaha

My first Trebuchet is coming along nicely. I'm 98% done with the machine itself, and about 90% done with the crew. I'm going to base it as well before calling it done. Here's a shoddy WIP shot:










@*Meldon*, thanks man! It felt great getting the win over the rats.  The army extracted its vengance on the next army it played, going 4-0 with HE, so that should make you feel better. hahaha

I'll post more pics over the weekend!

Cheers!


----------



## Saulot (May 25, 2011)

Hey guys!

I finished my Field Trebuchet! I waited patiently for my large oval base to come in so I can base the thing properly.

Sorry for the rushed pics. It's nighttime here and I'm sleepy! LOL























































The dog on the base is dedicated to my black Labrador Retriever Les, who passed away 2 years ago. Miss you buddy!

Cheers!


----------



## KjellThorngaard (Oct 4, 2010)

Well done Saulot! That base is really nice, the painting is great and the Lab dedication is cool. Les lives forever in Fantasy!


----------



## Saulot (May 25, 2011)

Thank you, KT. Glad at least one appreciates the dedication. k:


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

very nice looking army, making me pine for my sold Brets. As always I enjoy looking at your work


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I have seen your log in the que several times, but have never had the time to go through it until this morning. Your Bretts look fantastic Saulot!!! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Saulot (May 25, 2011)

*Ratvan *: Fair warning: I have a few 5th ed Grail Knights coming up soon. That might bring nostalgia levels way over the top! hahahaha Thanks for the kind words, man! 

*Midge913 *: Welcome aboard and huge thanks for the compliments (and +rep)! That is great coming from a very talented painter like yourself!

I'm going to spend the day assembling my KoTR unit and (maybe) some Grail Knights as well. Will also add a few more Men-at-Arms so I can FINALLY field a fully assembled 2,500pt. army!

Cheers everyone!


----------



## Meldon (Dec 21, 2010)

Fantastic trebuchet Saulot! Everyting about it looks great but I think the best part is the woodpanels. They look amazing!


----------



## Saulot (May 25, 2011)

Hello everyone!

Been a while since I last checked this log! Since that time, I have, unfortunately, done little painting for this army. I still have yet to put together my knightly units. But at least I was able to complete my Peasant Men-at-Arms unit!

Here are the last 18 men for the unit:










And all 41 Men-at-Arms with a Damsel to buff them.










I have a Trebuchet on my painting table, as well as a few test models for my KotR. I should be able to update this again in a week or so.

Until then, thanks for looking!

Cheers!


----------



## KjellThorngaard (Oct 4, 2010)

Fantastic looking unit. Very bright and clean. Unlike real peasants, but I know what you are going for. I do like the uniformity of the painting. If I paint another unit of MAs for my daughter's Brets, I will follow your lead with the two primary colors in the same locations and browns for the rest of the clothing. It makes it look more like a unit. The MAs tha I painted almost look like a rabble gathered from several units.

Can't wait to see what you do with your knights, so get to work!


----------



## Saulot (May 25, 2011)

haha thanks, KT! Will get on cracking on my KotR!


----------



## KjellThorngaard (Oct 4, 2010)

Forgot to mention how cool 41 soldiers look all ranked up. The look great Saulot.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I think that they turned out great man! The browns are really great in contrast to the blue and white and the whole unit just pops! Well done.


----------



## Saulot (May 25, 2011)

Hello everyone!

Firstly, thank you for the kind words Midge913 and KT, they are greatly appreciated! 

I have another quick update for you guys again. I finished painting my second Field Trebuchet, and just like the first, it was a pain to put together! I also did some base-work for it as with the last time. No cheeky boy and cute dog though.  

I also decided to use a different colour scheme for my second set of crewmen. I decided to switch out the blue areas with white. At first I was concerned that they might look too clean (even for me), but the sculpt really helped out in making them look rugged. I shaded my white with watered down Bleached Bone in all the folds. (I wish I can take better pictures! They are a little washed out from my light source).

I still lack the 2 wheel handles on the Trebuchet's sides since I missed priming them! I'll get to it when I work on my next batch of minis.

Comments would be greatly appreciated. 

Here are the pics:


Trebuchet and crewmen:










Crewmen Front:










Crewmen Back:










Cheers!


----------



## Charandris (Nov 27, 2012)

Your army is fantastic, absolutely fantastic. Really nice clean.painting,.iim trying to get my white to look as clean as yours butnim struggling a little.


----------



## Saulot (May 25, 2011)

Charandris said:


> Really nice clean.painting,.iim trying to get my white to look as clean as yours butnim struggling a little.


Thanks man! 

I used Bleached Bone as my basecoat and work up multiple layers of Skull White. What makes it really smooth, I find, is a final layer of very thinned down Skull White. I also shaded the folds on these Peasants with thinned Bleached Bone.


----------



## Saulot (May 25, 2011)

Hey everyone!

I was taking a pic of my Stone Trolls the other night and had my camera out so I decided to take an army shot of all my painted Bretonnian units thus far.

I think I'm going to add a few more men-at-Arms in the near future just to bump their numbers to a nice round fat 50, eventhough I usually run them 42 strong in my army list. 

My Paladin BSB is pictured here, but he still needs his decals so I haven't taken solo shots of him yet. hehehe

Here is the Muster of Quenelles:










Cheers!


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

There's nothing as satisfying as seeing your army all massed up and yours looks great Saulot.

Great to see a good Fantasy plog so I added it to the WHF plogs list down in that section.


----------



## Saulot (May 25, 2011)

Viscount Vash said:


> There's nothing as satisfying as seeing your army all massed up and yours looks great Saulot.
> 
> Great to see a good Fantasy plog so I added it to the WHF plogs list down in that section.


Aw shucks! Thanks, VV!

Will try to post more WIPs so this plog gets more updates. And maybe even step up my painting speed. k:


----------



## KjellThorngaard (Oct 4, 2010)

Yeah, step it up Saulot. That muster still is lacking in the true strength of Bretonnia. Knights!!

Kidding. That is a great pic. I love to see group shots all painted and massed up.


----------



## Saulot (May 25, 2011)

KjellThorngaard said:


> Yeah, step it up Saulot. That muster still is lacking in the true strength of Bretonnia. Knights!!
> 
> Kidding. That is a great pic. I love to see group shots all painted and massed up.



KT: Knights you say?? How about just the BSB first? hehehehe 











































WIP, still need to put his decals...


Cheers everyone!


----------



## Oldenangry (Oct 31, 2012)

I just discovered this thread!

It's amazing.

I love me a nicely-painted army of any type, but I have a soft spot for Bretonians.

Nice work.

I'll be watching this develop further.


----------



## KjellThorngaard (Oct 4, 2010)

Holy smokes saulot, that is a nice looking mini. Seeing it in closeup makes it shine. Your color scheme really looks nice. So bright and striking. It will look so cool on the gaming table when the muster is complete.


----------



## Saulot (May 25, 2011)

Cheers Oldenangry and KT! 

I should have more updates in a few days. I've started on my KotR and I'll post some WIP pics soon to ask what you think.

k:


----------



## Saulot (May 25, 2011)

Hey guys! I have a small update for you guys today. 

Unfortunately, I haven't finished my KotR, or even continued work on them. Instead, I've finished painting my mounted Prophetess. 

I've always wanted to paint up a classic white horse for my wizard ever since I saw WFB High Elves, back in 5th edition; so I did just that. I like how the mini turned out overall, but since I kinda rushed this paint job, there are a lot of areas where I could have been a little neater. 

Anyway, here she is: Lady Celeste, Prophetess and Healer of the Realm.

































Cheers everyone!


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

No knights yet? I love the color scheme through the different models. Makes me want to resurrect my Brets.


----------



## Saulot (May 25, 2011)

Thanks jaysen for the comment! 

One KotR still WIP. I'm trying to figure out which colour to use on some of the parts (over-thinking things as the case may be LOL). Basically trying to decide how to paint their lances. I know I want a mix of solid blue and white pennants, but I'm not sure how to paint the lance themselves. I want to use green as this is my third colour. Also considering black, metal, or wood (same as halbreds in my peasants). I also know I want to try a striped blue and white for my Grail Knights (so not an option for my KotR). 

Here's an army shot of the minis I painted so far, maybe you guys can chime in with your suggestion?












Cheers!


----------



## KjellThorngaard (Oct 4, 2010)

My vote is for green. Lances weren't metal, except for the tip, so that sort rules a metal color out. Black doesn't seem to fit the theme of your army. Black is such a dull, non-color an your army is so bright that IMO black would detract form the excellant work you have done so far. Same with wood. These are pretty boy knights, they are going to pretty up their lances and not leave bare wood!

Go with green!

Nice army shot, BTW, they are coming along nicely.


----------



## Saulot (May 25, 2011)

Thanks for the input, KT! hahahaha pretty boy knights! 

I finished my "test" mini KotR last night. I tried a light brown colour for the lance, similar to my Men-at-Arms' halberds. It looks fine, but lacks a certain oomph to it. 

Green lances made the mini too colourful for me. And this will be especially true once they're all ranked up in a unit. 

I'm going back and forth with white now. At first I didn't consider it since I wanted alternating solid blue and white pennants for the knights. White pennant on white lance seemed a little bland. 

I'll work on in some more later. :crazy:


----------



## Saulot (May 25, 2011)

Here's my first KotR. Any thoughts on the lance? I really want to have a mixed bag of blue and white pennants. Should I keep the "wooden" lance? Paint it white? Or green?










Cheers everyone!


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

I personally like the wooden lance. Keep it up!


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

the wooden lances looks really good but feel if u painted it the same green as the rains that would look pretty cool and tie it together nicely , from films i remember the lances always being painted


----------



## Saulot (May 25, 2011)

Thanks *alasdair* for the kind comments! As you will see, I've kept the wooden lances! 

*kickboxerdog*, I took a piece of your suggestion and painted the middle part of the lance green. It's a small area but as you pointed out, it would be good to have some green on the lance to tie everything up. I think it works better than what I had before, so thanks! 

Here's the first 4 knights for my KotR: 

The Knights of the Glade, the High Royal Knights of Quenelles:






























The Knights of the Glade with Sir Luc, Paladin and Guardian of the White Woods and Lady Celeste, Prophetess and Healer of the Realm (Mini Bus!! LOL):










I still need to do their shields and unicorn decal on the big brown areas of the horses' caparison. Plus I missed one amber rock on one of the Warhorses.

I was happy that I was able to rank these guys up! I'm sure the rest of you who have tried know how fiddly this is! Also generally happy with how the colour scheme translated to the Knights. 

That's it for now. Cheers everyone!


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

really like what you are doing here, the palate is working great. Are you planning on painting anything on the brown shields on the barding of the horses?


----------



## Saulot (May 25, 2011)

Jacobite said:


> really like what you are doing here, the palate is working great. Are you planning on painting anything on the brown shields on the barding of the horses?


Thanks man! 

Yup, I plan on putting decals on the brown shields. I might go with 2 or 3 fleur-de-lys on the front, and unicorn on the back.


----------



## shelman (Feb 25, 2012)

These look great. Clearly you have a very steady hand!

Great perseverance on the infantry block too. It's easy to rush it when there are so many, but you seem to have kept your cool and done a neat a really striking job.

The army as a whole looks amazing together. I like the use of only a few simple colours. In my opinion, using a select few colours and simple techniques you can get a great looking army.

Good job and keep it up!!


----------



## Saulot (May 25, 2011)

Thanks for the kind words, *shelman*! 

I think the best "trick" I discovered to keeping a clean paint job is to thin-down your paints. 

(i) thin coats do not obscure all the small details of the sculpt
(ii) easier to control how much colour you want in an area. By needing to paint the area repeatedly, you avoid painting "out of the line" (especially true for leather shield detail on the barding)
(iii) smoother finish 

I'm glad you like the tight colour palette as well! When I started the army, I knew that I wanted to use a limited range of colours: blue, white, green, brown (leather, wood, "amber gemstones"), silver, and a limited amount of gold. 

Each unit will have 2 to 3 main colours from the range above:

Peasant Bowmen: blue, white
Men-at-Arms: blue, white, brown (leather)
Trebuchet: brown (wood), blue or white for crew

Knights of the Realm have all the colours of the army, except gold

There will be more colour variation in the army when I paint up my other remaining units (Pegasus Knights, Knight Errants, and Grail Knights).

Cheers!


----------



## Saulot (May 25, 2011)

Hey everyone!

It's been a while since my last post! I've been busy with work and other RL stuff, and fortunately, also with playing WFB! I also recently joined two tournaments in my local gaming club:


*I. MAKATI MARAUDERS WFB TOURNAMENT*

2,000 point tournament with 18 players, 3 rounds of standard BRB scenarios with comp restrictions based on the Crossroads GT, plus extremely enjoyable Hidden and Fun objectives.


*Round 1*
I first played against a Nurgle Warriors of Chaos army. It had 2 blocks of Nurgle Warriors, 3 Gorebeast Chariots(!), a few Warhounds, a unit of Bloodcrushers, a unit of Knights, a Hellcannon, BSB, and a Nurgle Sorcerer. When his Hellcannon misfired the first turn, I held back and threw rocks at his warrior units. My PK was able to pull out the Bloodcrushers from the main combat for the entire game. The Gorebeast Chariots were victims of poor deployment and were stuck in the movemenet phase. I whittled the Warrior unit with the Sorcerer with dual Treb shots and eventually charged it middle of the game, destroying them and overruning into the other unit. I eventually killed off both units in the end. Solid win for me.


*Round 2*
Faced a Lizardmen army with a Life Slann and Temple Guard deathstar unit. I made sure to pick off everything else that he had (a few units of Skink Skirmishers, couple of Terradons, Salamanders, a huge Skink and Krox unit). Most memorable turn was when I double charged my KE and GK to his Flesh to Stoned deathstar and only managed to kill one Temple Guard and sent my two lances bouncing off the unit! I kept most of my units and was able to kill off everything he had save the Slann and Temple Guard unit plus two mounted heroes. Another solid win for me. 


*Round 3*
My last round was a very, VERY quick game. I fought with one of the community veterans and his shooty Dark Elves army with Shadow Lore support. My knights got shot and Miasama'd to death! Down to the last man! Massacred for me.









_Kindly notice the Fleu-De-Lys pants!! hahahaha_

I guess I ended up finishing in the top 25% spot, but I'm not sure as the TO did not give our final standing.



*II. MAKATI MARAUDERS JOJOBRETS CUP 2*

16 players joined this Battle Brothers type event where you pair up with a partner and play as a team, each bringing 1,300pts. I paired my Bretonnians with a Wood Elf player, and together we were The Brothers of the Ancient Tome. :laugh: 










What I really liked about this tourney was the special scenarios and win conditions, plus the great fluff that came with it. (Read about it here: *The Lost Knight: Jojobrets Cup 2 by the Makati Marauders*)

It was also extra special for the community since it was a tribute to a local player who passed away 2 years ago.


*Round 1*
We first faced an allied army of Dwarf-HE in a modified Surprise Attack scenario (check the link above for more details). We took an early beating from their warmachines, but the lances powered through and was able to reach the Dwarf-HE battle line. The Brets were able to charge and break the Dwarf Units and the HE Archmage bunker, running them down in the end. The WE archers were phenomenal in destroying HE elite units and chaff redirecters! Major Win for us in round 1.











*Round 2*
Next round was a modified Battle Line scenario versus a Bret-Ogre army with very few (but large!) units. I made a crucial mistake in turn one which cost us the game. I had 3 lances side by side waiting for the enemy army to come closer. I was supposed to move back 4 inches on all of them to get a better charge chance the next round, but I FORGOT to move my KE unit with the defensive characters. On their turn, the enemy Bretonnian Lord's unit got the charge off to the inch (needed a 10, got a 10)! To add to that, my HKB Lord got HKB'd! And my unit broke, fled, and was caught. But it didn't end there! One other lance panicked from this and fled off the board. All before our turn 2. Joy. 

The Wood Elves really held our alliance together and did what they do best: snipe and run! In the end, we were able to pick off all the non-deathstar units in that army and won a moral victory by killing the lance that killed my Lord! Minor loss to us on round 2. 


*Round 3*
We were still doing great in terms of tournament score going into the final round, a special custom scenario full of fluffy goodnes (seriously, check the link above! hehehe). We then found out that we were paired with a monsterous DE-Ogre army which massacred both their opponents in the earlier rounds! And yes, one of the players in that army was the same Druchii player that massacred me the last tournament! Argh. Pain. He brought a similar list as before, RXBs, Cauldron, huge CO Knight unit, noble on a steed with lifetaker, a hydra, and harpies all supported by Shadow Magic. His Ogre partner had 5(!) mournafang cavalry, a block of GW Ogres, Leadbelchers, Slaughtermaster, and 3 Sabretooth cats running around the board. On turn 1, their Hydra breathed fire on one Glade Guard unit and they all died. The Wood Elves would spend the entire game trying to bring this beast down, but to no avail. On turn 2, the CO Knights were able to get off a long charge against my Knight Errants unit with 3 characters (again!), as did the Mournfangs to my KotR lance with a Damsel. It looked bad. The Slaughtermaster was preparing to buff the CO Knights to make sure they kill the knights.

Then something wonderful happened. The Slaughtermaster failed to cast their buff and the CO Knights faced my Bretonnian Lord and two Heroes on their own. They were able to get just 1 wound on the Brets, while my characters really carved those CO Knights a new one! They lost combat and TRIED to flee, but my knights ran them down. In even more awe-inspiring turn of events, my other KotR unit which got charged by the Mournfangs managed to survive and stay in combat and held up that monsterous unit for a countercharge by my other KotR lance in the next turn. We eventually broke the Mournfangs and ran them down as well! 

This left the Druchii-Ogre alliance rattled as two of their main combat units were taken out by the start of their turn 3. My victorious Character Wall Knight Errant unit charged the the only remaining combat block of Ogres and proceeded to kill them one by one. The Ogres lost combat but was able to flee. They got charged the following turn and was destroyed. 

At the end of our game, I had only lost 1 Paladin and a Trebuchet. The Wood Elves lost 2 units of Scouts and a unit of Glade Guards. We calculated the points and we ended up falling short of Massacre Victory by 150 points! If only we killed the Hydra!

At the end of 3 rounds, we got a Major Win, Solid Loss, and another Major Win. And to our surprise, after calculating for tourney points (battle points, painting, sportsmanship, etc.) we ended up WINNING THE TOURNAMENT! :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 




It was a great experience for me. It was my first time playing in a doubles format, and my first time winning a tournament! The Bret and Wood Elf alliance really played to their strengths. It would be very hard to replicate this showing on stand-alone armies!

I have two other tournaments lined up for the year, one in September and one in November. I'm busy painting the rest of my army, and I hope to field a properly finished army for these tournaments. Wish me luck!


I'll leave you with the unit that really broke or made my game. My (yet incomplete) Knights Errant:












Cheers everyone!


----------



## KjellThorngaard (Oct 4, 2010)

Saulot, did you sand/carve off the sheilds on those horsey blankets? Makes for nice, plain Errant Knights. What else do you have to paint on those guys?


----------



## Saulot (May 25, 2011)

Hey KT! 

These are old 5th edition Knights of the Realm, it came with much simpler horses as pictured. Their helmets are from the 6th edition kit. Really wanted to make my KE and KotR visibly different to help out players in my area who usually have a hard time distinguishing each from the other.


Here's a very cramped army shot of all the painted units so far for The Muster of Quenelles:













Cheers!


----------



## KjellThorngaard (Oct 4, 2010)

Genius idea. I should have looked around and done the same. Oh well, I used the limited palette for the KE boys. Green and purple only. Of course green isn't a Bretonnian color and purple is reserved for royalty.... :laugh:

Still loving your army. If I ever paint another Bret army, I will follw your lead. I really like how unifed it is. Truly a single muster.


----------



## Saulot (May 25, 2011)

*removes cobwebs*

Hi.

I'm back.

Here are some reinforcements to the Muster of Quenelles from the painting table.



The Knights of the Glade, High Royal Knights of Quenelles:






















The remaining command group for my KotR and KE. Plus a Pegasus Knight.












More pics of the Pegasus knight:






























Here's an army shot of all the models I've painted over the course of the year (August 2012 to August 2013). It's not much, but I'm quite happy with this achievement.  


The Muster of Quenelles:















KjellThorngaard said:


> Of course green isn't a Bretonnian color and purple is reserved for royalty.... :laugh:


My Bretonnian army is pretty green! LOL 


Cheers everyone!


----------



## KjellThorngaard (Oct 4, 2010)

Beautiful models Saulot. Love seeing new stuff you have painted, it keeps me inspired.


----------



## Saulot (May 25, 2011)

Cheers, KT! 

I sheepishly return with some new pics of old models I've finished. I haven't been painting anything new for a few months now, mainly due to the fact that I got hooked by Guild Wars 2!


Anyway, here are my finished Pegasus Knight unit:


Planned ahead to make sure they rank up properly when they fight in close combat.











Back detail to show off the different caparison design for each PK.











I like this lopsided PK...











Another shot of the PKs.











Hope this inspires me to move away from my PC desk and get back to the hobby table!

Cheers everyone!


----------

